# Help me diagnose my other car...



## filon102 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys (or gals)!

The reason I posted up in these forums is because the benz forums are completely dead and not really helpful. And since there are a lot of traffic going on and many smart people on this forum, i decided to try my luck here 

Im having issues with my other car, e320 benz 1994 coil-on-plug system. I recently did a head gasket on it but im having a misfire/rough idle... This is really bugging me. I just wanted to get more opinions on this timing matter. I replaced: MAF, IAT. spark plugs.

Can you guys verify if the timing is ok? :dunno:

Here is what alldata picture and what it saying:





> * Rotate crankshaft until the TDC marking on the vibration damper and the TDC pointer (arrow) are aligned.
> * Insert pins (1) into 4 mm diameter holes (arrows) in the camshaft flanges. Pins must touch the top edge of the cylinder head, except at AMG engines.
> 
> CAUTION:
> ...


and here is picture of my car:







What do you guys/gals think?

P.S. Here is a video that I did when the engine was running. Notice the low vacuum reading...






Thank you!


----------



## occhis (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks dead-on to me.


----------



## filon102 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for your input at least... its hard to get a second opinion, besides my dad. i've bought a knock sensor for it, see if it fixes it because the other one that was on the car was just demolished by heat, so the plastic around the sensor and wiring loom was destroyed. 

I'll keep this updated :thumbup:


----------



## filon102 (Aug 27, 2009)

After replacing the knock sensor, the car is still not working correctly, although it kinda works better... Im still thinking about a vacuum leak in the system... I'm going to try it out. 

Would a faulty oxygen sensor, make the car run like crap when cold/hot? Doesin't it take over after the car is warmed up?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Try these forums

http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum/forumdisplay.php?f=1

and

http://www.benzworld.org/forums/w124-e-ce-d-td-class/

Much M104 (your engine) information. If you ask someone will try and help.


----------



## filon102 (Aug 27, 2009)

> Try these forums
> 
> http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum/...isplay.php?f=1
> 
> ...


Thanks man, but on benz world I already posted the topic and its been weeks since last reply from some1... 

I'll try peachparts.com, see if any1 is willing to help me out.

Btw, I narrowed down the problem to my electrical throttle body(idle speed/cruise control all in one), but I need some1's test results on there "good one" so i can compare them to my. So far none replied. :tsk:


----------

